# Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B



## Christian91 (8. Mai 2018)

*Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Hallo ich möchte mir den Scythe mugen 5 Rev B zulegen

jetzt meine Frage kühlt der besser und Leiser oder gleich Laut mit einem anderen 120er Lüfter ?


----------



## teachmeluv (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Du müsstest "anderen 120er Lüfter" etwas spezifizieren, da es davon sehr viele gibt. Scythe macht durchaus gute Lüfter und ist dabei relativ günstig. Wofür ist der Lüfter denn gedacht und was ist dir am Wichtigsten und was willst du maximal für einen Lüfter ausgeben?


----------



## Christian91 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Also sie sollten halt mindestens so Leise sein Wie der verbaute scythe kaza flex und halt damit eine bessere Temperatur bei der CPU erzielen und sollten möglichst schwarz sein und maximal zwischcen 15-20 € kosten


----------



## Abductee (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Nimm doch gleich die PCGH-Version vom Mugen 5, das sind gute Lüfter und mit der niedrigeren Maximaldrehzahl auch sehr leise.
Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition: 2 Silent-Lufter in Schwarz


----------



## Christian91 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Das wäre dann glaube ich soweit ich es gelesen habe dieser Lüfter Scythe Kaze Flex PWM low Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber ich wollte mir wenn ich aufrüste ein Quad Channel System zusammen stellen beim RAM und da brauch ich den Platz wo dann der Lüfter wäre wahrscheinlich also wäre das nicht so zukunftssicher und später mal ein verschwendeter Lüfter denke ich


----------



## Christian91 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Würde da mit einem die Kühlleistung auch noch ausreichen wenn man das ganze in einem Gehäuse mit Lüftern auf 5V betreibt ?


----------



## Elinnar (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Ich hab mir die PC Games Hardware Version letzte Woche erst gekauft und eingebaut. Durch den nicht symmetrischen Aufbau sind bei mir die RAM Plätze alle frei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*



Christian91 schrieb:


> jetzt meine Frage kühlt der besser und Leiser oder gleich Laut mit einem anderen 120er Lüfter ?


Es ist so ziemlich der beste Lüfter auf dem Markt für diesen Einsatzzweck. Das Problem ist nur, dass er soviel Luftdurchsatz erzeugt, dass Du die Lüfterkurve herunterregeln musst. damit der Lüfter nicht scheinbar zu laut wird. Er erzeugt schon bei 750U/min, und dann völlig geräuschlos, den Luftdurchsatz, den ein BeQuiet SW2 bei 1000U/min  erzeugt.

Da musst Du nichts neu kaufen, nur so einstellen, wie Du es möchtest, um einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Temperatur zu bekommen. Darum empfehle ich diesen Kühler so gerne. Ich habe die Lüfter hier vorliegen und im Vergleich zu den sehr guten Noctua NF-P12 PWM ist er noch einmal etwas besser.


----------



## Christian91 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Reicht der Scythe Mugen 5 auch mit Standardlüfter aus den i5-2500k auf 4,5 Ghz oder höher zu bringen und das unter 70 Grad ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Reicht der Scythe Mugen 5 auch mit Standardlüfter aus den i5-2500k auf 4,5 Ghz oder höher zu bringen und das unter 70 Grad ?


Ja, der Standardlüfter ist sehr gut. Ob Deine CPU allerdings 4,5% GHz schafft, kann ich Dir nicht garantieren und wieviel Watt verlustleistung sie dann hat, auch nicht. Die ist noch verlötet? Dann klappt das problemlos?


----------



## Christian91 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Weiß nichg ist von 2012 die CPU ein i5-2500k laut leuten aus dem Forum ja


----------



## toterkenny85 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Wie schon geschrieben wurde: Greif ruhig zur PCGH-Edition. Verflucht leise, sehr hohe Kühlleistung und gute Kompatibilität zu RAM-Modulen. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, kann man die Lüfter auch noch in der Höhe verschieben.


----------



## Christian91 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Geht auch ein oder 2 Silent Wings 3 PWM 120 drauf und kann ich dann immer noch auf 4,5 ghz übertakten falls es von der CPU her geht ?


----------



## type_o (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Ja, daß funktioniert (Lüfter).


----------



## SteinStyler (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Tag,
Ich besitze den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B und benutze ihn mit meinem Ryzen 5 1600X. Der Prozessor wird nach einer Stunde Prime95 nicht heißer als 71 Grad Celsius und das nur mit dem beigelegten Lüfter und ohne Umbau etc. . Ich bin mit diesem Kühler unglaublich zufrieden, erst recht, weil ich ihn für 30€ im Alternate Outlet bekommen habe. Wenn deine CPU noch zu heiß wird könntest du ja noch einen Kaze Flex dran schrauben. Aber achte darauf, das dieser die gleichen Drehzahlen hat, es gibt einige verschiedene Kaze Flex Lüfter.
Wird das zu eng, könntest du auch einen Glide Stream verbauen, dieser hat höhere Drehzahlen und damit wahrscheinlich auch noch einen höheren Luftdurchsatz.

Ich überlege im Moment zudem noch mein komplettes Gehäuse mit den guten Glide Streams auszustatten, da mir die Corsair Air Series SP120&140 einfach zu laut sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Geht auch ein oder 2 Silent Wings 3 PWM 120 drauf und kann ich dann immer noch auf 4,5 ghz übertakten falls es von der CPU her geht ?


Sie passen geometrisch, haben aber merklich weniger Luftdurchsatz. Schon für dieselbe Kühlleistung wird es merklich lauter, die maximale Kühlleistung wird merklich sinken.


----------



## v3nom (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Noctua NF-A12x25 zack fertig.


----------



## Christian91 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Alternative Lüfter für den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B*

Also es sollte schon zumindest Grau oder Schwarz sein die AF12x25 wären mir zu teuer und ich finde das Noctua Braun halt nicht gerade toll wenn es die als Chromax gibt evtl. ja falls die dann nicht 40 euro kosten


----------

